
The Most Detailed Simulation of the Cosmos Ever Made - charlysl
https://futurism.com/illustris-cosmos-simulation/
======
charlysl
I this this is possibly the most interesting paragraph:

 _If the program’s verifiable predictions about dark matter, galaxy formation,
and magnetic fields continue to prove accurate, we’ll be able to put greater
stock in the insights it provides about processes we haven’t been able to
observe with even the most advanced telescopes ... With the simulation, we can
track all the properties for all these galaxies. And not just how the galaxy
looks now, but its entire formation history._

